# Hopper and EHD with update



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Got the new GUI last evening. Can't get the content on my EHDs to display. It knows they are there and how much space is left but won't bring up any of the programs on the display. Tried power line restart with no luck. I have two EHDs with very valuable recordings on them, some with deceased family members that were on broadcasts. If I lose these I will leave Dish after over 10 years with them. Any ideas?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

audiomaster said:


> Got the new GUI last evening. Can't get the content on my EHDs to display. It knows they are there and how much space is left but won't bring up any of the programs on the display. Tried power line restart with no luck. I have two EHDs with very valuable recordings on them, some with deceased family members that were on broadcasts. If I lose these I will leave Dish after over 10 years with them. Any ideas?


Have you tried patience? Many Hoppers require some time to run their new processing system.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

RBA said:


> Have you tried patience? Many Hoppers require some time to run their new processing system.


I am going to wait overnight and hope the nightly reboot fixes it. Then I will try my second EHD if the first one works. Why is the new software so slow? Will that get better with time?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

patience !


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

audiomaster said:


> I am going to wait overnight and hope the nightly reboot fixes it. Then I will try my second EHD if the first one works. Why is the new software so slow? Will that get better with time?


You don't give the model of Hopper you have but other reports on CUI upgrade say the original Hopper is almost unusable after upgrade and many posts say they are upgrading to Hopper 3. HWS is slower than before upgrade but seems to be still usable.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

RBA said:


> You don't give the model of Hopper you have but other reports on CUI upgrade say the original Hopper is almost unusable after upgrade and many posts say they are upgrading to Hopper 3. HWS is slower than before upgrade but seems to be still usable.


I have HWS and I agree it is slow. Have two Western Digital MyBookAV EHDs. 90+% full. Neither is working right. 
Hopper knows they are there and how much space is left on them and senses when they are disconnected/reconnected. One brings up a few of the program icons and will play them but the other only shows % full and no icons at all. Running out of patience. Now what? Would it help to have dish re enable my hard drives? Have tried several power off reboots.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I talked to a nice customer service guy this am. (John Melvin, dba DBJ) He resent a hard drive authorization to my acct and then I did a reboot of the system and a replug of the drive. No luck. All he could tell me is it is a "known issue" and they are "working on it" I don't understand why they can't give me back the old software till they address this "issue" And I can't upgrade to a H3 because I can't offload the recordings on the existing receiver's internal HD to an external drive! Out of ideas. But I know Comcast wants me real badly! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

audiomaster said:


> I can't offload the recordings on the existing receiver's internal HD to an external drive! Out of ideas.


sorry, you're SOL


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, been a while since I have been on this site, and its looks like Hopper 2000 is, SCREWED in this new update. 
Response is beyond slow, but the EHD issue is putting me over the top. I can restore a movie back to the hopper, but not the way I want to do it.
CSR' was very nice, but the solution is to have a tech come out for $95, to install a receiver I can install asleep, to fix a problem Dish has created.
Will give this a few days, watch people post updates, before I make a decision on anything, but this is CRAZY!!!!

Horrible roll-out Dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> CSR' was very nice, but the solution is to have a tech come out for $95, to install a receiver I can install asleep, to fix a problem Dish has created.


If they are offering the Hopper w/sling I agree ... it is an easy swap.
If they are offering the Hopper 3 you will most likely need an LNB swap. (Plus changing the node and getting rid of any other Hoppers or Super Joeys on the system.)
If you have older Joeys they will likely need to be swapped out.

All covered for the $95 ... which is still bad for a problem their upgrade caused.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

I have the hopper sling, and I am quite unhappy with the update. Several times a week I experience a reboot. As with most everyone, it is definitely slow. I also experienced several other buggy issues such as some menu options not showing up.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, I think I have used up most of my patience now. My HWS still will not work with my two MyBookAV EHDs! So two TB of shows are not usable, a collection of several years. This is NOT acceptable to me and should not be to other customers.

Question 1. If Dish upgraded my system to a H3 receiver, would it recognize my existing two drives? How can I guarantee that prior to the upgrade?

Question 2. If I buy a new third drive and hook it to my existing HWS will it recognize it with the new software and let me down load the on-board drives content to it. So, if the answer to question one is yes, I could do the receiver swap without losing the content?

If dish cannot fix this problem, they should either return me to the original software, upgrade me to a H3 with install free, or credit my account for the loss of use of my EHDs every month till they get the "known problem" in the buggy software fixed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you should read/search for EHD issue here more broadly 
at least read here Hopper 3 with Sling can't read EHDs from VIP622


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> you should read/search for EHD issue here more broadly
> at least read here Hopper 3 with Sling can't read EHDs from VIP622


I have been following that thread also. It appears Dish employees are clueless about how to fix this or even what will work with what. Have two houses and two accts in different states. Paying over $200/mo to Dish. And all I get is "we are aware of the problem and are working on it". Our other house got the new GUI a couple months ago (no EHDs there) so they have had time to discover and fix this. I would upgrade to H3 if I was sure it would recognize the two EHDs on the same acct, but no one will guarantee that that would work and I will lose the programs in my HWS unless I buy a third drive and can get IT to work if formatted by the new GUI.


----------



## nontechmike (Apr 20, 2012)

ewingr said:


> I have the hopper sling, and I am quite unhappy with the update. Several times a week I experience a reboot. As with most everyone, it is definitely slow. I also experienced several other buggy issues such as some menu options not showing up.


I have had two Hopper 3 units which are both having reboot problems .. The thing I noticed in all instances was that it only happened when I was listening to Sirius stations .. In particular station 9914. I have these hoppers on monitoring all day long .. as long as I dont turn a Sirius station on it works perfectly .. No idea why or how . It just is what it is ...


----------



## nontechmike (Apr 20, 2012)

I have had two Hopper 3 units which are both having reboot problems .. The thing I noticed in all instances was that it only happened when I was listening to Sirius stations .. In particular station 9914. I have these hoppers on monitoring all day long .. as long as I dont turn a Sirius station on it works perfectly .. No idea why or how . It just is what it is ...


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

nontechmike said:


> I have had two Hopper 3 units which are both having reboot problems ..


If it is not bad enough to be able to repeatedly crash part of the receiver by cycling the DVR menu, now my HwS spontaneously reboots. Yesterday morning I manually rebooted the receiver and two hours later it crashed. During those two hours I watched TV, nothing stressful. It reminds me of WinME.

I also noticed that the crashes are taking longer. The screen will go black and it just sits there like that for almost a minute. Then finally the normal boot screen will appear. So even the crashes are now slower.

Between unstable software and a EPG that 'sucks dead bunnies through a straw', since February DISH has really let itself go. Ah, but here's a new feature....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> If they are offering the Hopper w/sling I agree ... it is an easy swap.
> If they are offering the Hopper 3 you will most likely need an LNB swap. (Plus changing the node and getting rid of any other Hoppers or Super Joeys on the system.)
> If you have older Joeys they will likely need to be swapped out.
> 
> All covered for the $95 ... which is still bad for a problem their upgrade caused.


Had to talk to retention or something like that today. Restored Season 6 of GoT from EHD to Hopper, today, to get ready for season 7 tomorrow, and the system came to a crawl trying to go from one episode to the next, and decided it was time to pull the plug on Dish, as the family frustration level had boiled over. Very helpful person at Dish, Hopper3, upgrade and a tech visit at no charge, even got a few other goodies, that were nice, but was very satisfied with Dish coming out and installing the new hardware for free. I did have to agree to a new 2yr commitment, but with the price reduction it was very worth it, as long as the Hopper3 works as advertised.


----------

